# sr20det help



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

i think my KA is going to die soon...  and i need a new motor. i was quoted $4000 for sr20 with front mount intercooler, and blitz exaust. is that a good deal?

I need some info on turbos, i heard that bigger isnt necessarly better because of turbo lag. if you could kindly inform me of turbo sizes t66, t28 <--- dont have any clue what that means. And for those who have upgraded turbos, what would you reccomend (from experiance.) 


thanks. 
240sx / silvia newb.
 :newbie:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Garret GT series turbo are my faves, but the HKS GT2830 Turbo is also godly for street use.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

read sticky in general 240sx section for more sr20det info

what do you mean "sr20" is it a front clip or a moto set? which sr20 is it? what kind if fmic? what blitz exhaust? please be more specific.

with upgrading turbos, it all depends on how much power you want and how much money you are willing to spend. there are a lot of choices out there so pleae be more specific


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

redtop s13 sr20, as for the fmic, blitz exhaust i dunno. it is my best friends brother in law that quoted me (speed concept-aloha, OR). i think that he would give me them at cost. as for the turbo all i want is about 300rwhp. so something of that sort.

sorry for my noobieness


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

it's all good 

i'm assuming it's a front clip.. because i would NEVER EVER do a swap w/o a clip. 4grand for a redtop, fmic, and a blitz exhaust isn't too bad.. normally, sr20 (2500$), fmic (800$), exhaust (500$) which is 3,800$ total.. so if you think it's worth it and if you have the money, go for it.

for getting 300hp, you can either get a t28 off a s14/s15 sr20det and max it out for get a turbo similar to hks gt2510( rated at 300ps)

finding a used t28 off a s14 shouldn't be too difficult.. a sr20det shop such as phase2motortrend, jspec, heavythrottle could get you one. rebuild teh turbo, and just max it out. fuel pump, injectors, boost controller, stand alone/piggy back fuel management system. that should get you around 280-300hp


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

stand alone/piggy back fuel management system ?
how much should i look to spend on s14/s15 turbo? used/rebuilt?

I have heard good things about E-manage. should it be a priority to get it?


----------



## PiMpPaThFinDeR02 (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks for the help vsp3c. at what age did you start learning about cars? for being 15 i am impressed. i am 18 and i dont know shit =)


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

PiMpPaThFinDeR02 said:


> *stand alone/piggy back fuel management system ?
> how much should i look to spend on s14/s15 turbo? used/rebuilt?
> 
> I have heard good things about E-manage. should it be a priority to get it? *


well you could always use some other fuel management system such as apexi afc or something similar to those but i would rather go with something that allows even more control. i also heard great things about the greddy e-manage. it's a very good piggy back system for the price. ([email protected]) if you can afford it, i would highly recommend the apexi power fc. it's a stand alone fuel management system and is considered to be the best for the sr20.. costs about 1200$ tho.. a used pfc will cost about 600$

i'm not 100% on the prices of the used s14/s15 turbos. brand new s15 t28 ball bearing turbos run for 875$. i do not know how much a new s14 t28 would cost. keep in mind that some s14 turbos are ball bearing and some are sleeve bearing. you could check by looking up the turbo part numbers. i would guess a used s14 turbo for about 400$?? to rebuild, i do not the cost of that either.



PiMpPaThFinDeR02 said:


> *thanks for the help vsp3c. at what age did you start learning about cars? for being 15 i am impressed. i am 18 and i dont know shit =)*


no problem  i used to be into rice (wings, chrome, neon lights, stickers, etc) until my dad bought a 240sx last year in april. i knew that the car was mine so i started to look up stuff about 240's. learned everything i know from forums, websites, mag articles, etc. i do not know anything about cars compared to many other ppl. i still have a LOT to learn (so much, it's not even funny). i wish that i could have some real experience with these cars.. working with the car, sr20det, turbos, etc hands on..


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Sorry vsp3c, you are neve going to get to 300 on a T28 or a GT2510 
They max out at around 260 rwhp. You will need to go up a size or two - GT2530 or GT2540 or small GT30  Oh and stock SR s13 injectors run out at about 250 rwhp and the AFM probably will too.
Dont get me wrong though, T28 is a great turbo.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

I Say Garret GT28R Turbo, i think i maxed mine out cuz its pushing hard at [email protected] good turbo for $1,800k.
You could get a TD06-16G turbo, that should be good for more than 300 IIRC.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

man..i thought the t28 could put out maximum of 300hp since the s15 t28 puts out 250hp.. even though it's with bigger injectors, more psi, and a much better exhaust flow.. i looked up hks gt2510 on hksusa.com and it was rated at 300ps..false info by them i guess

well, joel knows MUCH more than i do so i guess you better listen to him over me PiMpPaThFinDeR02  btw, i think i learn the most from joel than anybody else on this forum


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Thats 250 at the flywheel
T28BB will do 300 at the fly - just not the wheels 

The rating is a bit confusing. It doesnt really represent flywheel horsepower as you cant calculate that cos every engine is different. When they say 'flows 310hp' the actual hp on an SR with usual mods is around 250-260.
For example the GT2540 that is rated at 400hp will give you about 300hp at the wheels on high boost. Sometime you can get more out of them with other upgrades like cams and manifold design and sometimes you get less. My housemate is getting 240rwhp out of a 450hp rated GT2540. He has bad tuning though.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i think i should become joel's apprentice or something


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Correction: My friend just got his car retuned for the Western Salon. He is now getting 294hp at the wheels. Let me tell you this is one shit scary car to drive! The torque is unbelievable!! SO much fun!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

that's sweet!!!! i wish i had a car with a sr20det... =/


----------



## turbonissan (Jan 21, 2003)

the sr20 comes with a t-25 turbo, its not a ball bearing turbo, a lil while ago i was pushing 300 hp on my stock turbo, just get exhaust, 3 in piping,intake, and put your boost up to 14 psi and your set for a while


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

How did you get that figure? engine dyno?


----------



## turbonissan (Jan 21, 2003)

yeah it was 294 but whos counting, my motor only had 9,000 miles on it when i put it in so it was pretty strong already


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

cool - not many people get to see their engine on an engine dyno. Have you put it on a wheel or hub dyno yet? Be interesting to see what the power loss is between the dynos.


----------



## turbonissan (Jan 21, 2003)

that was on the rolling dyno, the motor was already in my car for a month i just went out and got it dyno tuned one day


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

err... you got 294 rwhp from a T25g?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

turbonissan said:


> *the sr20 comes with a t-25 turbo, its not a ball bearing turbo, a lil while ago i was pushing 300 hp on my stock turbo, just get exhaust, 3 in piping,intake, and put your boost up to 14 psi and your set for a while *


wow.. that's amazing but until i see a dyno, a bs flag will be waving in my head as well as joel's..


----------



## s14blitz (Dec 6, 2006)

*boost drop with new intercooler*

Hi everyone,

I recently got myself a 1997 s14 from japan. The car came with a blitz air filter and nismo exchaust tip. 
The past weekend I installed a blitz intercooler kit with a hotpipe and blit blow off valve. Since I installed it I noticed a boost drop. 
A freind of mine told me that the chance is big that the turbo will die soon. 

Does anyone know if the new interooler setup has a negative effect on my stock turbo? Any suggestions to minimize the turbo lag I have now?

Just for the record, I am installing a blitz downpipe and blitz booscontroller this weekend and hks spark plugs. 

Could anyone tell me what the max recommended High boost is for my sr20det? 
And is my turbo going to die soon ?

I'll post some pics later today.

steve


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

Joel said:


> Sorry vsp3c, you are neve going to get to 300 on a T28 or a GT2510
> They max out at around 260 rwhp. You will need to go up a size or two - GT2530 or GT2540 or small GT30  Oh and stock SR s13 injectors run out at about 250 rwhp and the AFM probably will too.
> Dont get me wrong though, T28 is a great turbo.



oh yeah i just love my gt30 oooraah


----------

